# Dog Breeds 101: Getting to Know the Bernedoodle [Video]



## Petguide.com

Ever wondered what it’s like owning a Bernedoodle? Follow four irresistible Bernedoodles as they take you on a riotous romp through what it’s like to own one of these adorable dogs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMyREaYn9-k


The honor of producing the first intentional crossing of a Bernese Mountain Dog and a Poodle, known internationally as the Bernedoodle, belongs to Sherry Rupke of SwissRidge Kennels. She wrote the book on the breed – literally! Bernedoodles: A Head to Tail Guide looks into how Sherry built her Bernedoodle program carefully to ensure that each scrupulously health-checked breeding dog has an impeccable pedigree, a calm temperament, and great conformation.

And we were lucky to hang out four Bernedoodles from SwissRidge Kennels, and their happy dog moms. These dogs range in size (small, medium, and large) and include Bernedoodles and Australian Bernedoodle. We followed around these four Bernedoodle buddies: Sheryl and Mika (Australian Bernadoodle); Tammy and Coco (Australian Bernadoodle); Andrea and Fenway (Bernadoodle); and Karly and Blizzard (Bernadoodle).

What a great group of dogs – the perfect way to spend a day at work

~Petguide.c


----------

